
Show HN: KeySurfer - Navigate websites using only your keyboard - jdelaney
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/key-surfer/aabnolighedpdbhpipfohakmnbbepnkn
======
jdelaney
This is a Chrome extension I made because I feel most productive when my hands
don't have to leave the keyboard. It's inspired heavily by
[https://shortcatapp.com/](https://shortcatapp.com/) which unfortunately
doesn't work with Chrome. Hopefully you find it as useful as I do! If you
encounter any issues or have any suggestions please feel free to reach out to
me.

------
face_palm
You should checkout vimium
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en)

------
akoster
For Firefox users and vim fans: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/vimfx/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/vimfx/)

------
WalterGR
For Firefox there's also vimperator:
[http://www.vimperator.org/vimperator](http://www.vimperator.org/vimperator) .
(I've never used it.)

